# Safeguard preservation conference ohio



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

SO WHO IS GOING TO THE CONFERENCE?? I AM

WOULD LIKE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS, MAYBE DO SOME WORK TOGETHER:thumbup:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Mmmmm.........no :yawn:


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> mmmmm.........no :yawn:


lol your name says it all , i understand hahaahahh


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to go to that but I would be removed pretty quickly I am afraid.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

SANTYY30 said:


> SO WHO IS GOING TO THE CONFERENCE?? I AM
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS, MAYBE DO SOME WORK TOGETHER:thumbup:


We just gave them a boot. So, nope. You know, I feel really much much better now. we have private clients and we don't work same amount of hours and get much better pay.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Details? I may make an appearance.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Are they going to unveil the latest greatest way to screw their contractors over?...


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

A group protest would be hilarious!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The only true positive is the networking you may experience with other contractors, if that is your bag. The actual conferences are nothing more than a few lemmings and the rest of the crowd wondering if the speakers really believe what they are saying.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

Yeah I can imagine that the networking with other vendors would be the most useful, especially ones that seem successful. They may have some good advice that might help you work with Safeguard.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was always surprised the nationals didn't just stick to the webinars. 
Having all their subs in the same conference center talking is about like having your wife and girlfriend stuck in an elevator together.


----------



## MemphisREOVendor (Apr 12, 2015)

I will be there. The networking opportunity is too good to pass up. There is also a National conference for the company Altisource starting this coming up Monday in Nashville, TN. I may make the 3 hour drive and check in on them as well. While out servicing our properties, I have noticed numerous Altisournce properties in my coverage areas. Perhaps they have a need that my teams can meet.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

MemphisREOVendor said:


> I will be there. The networking opportunity is too good to pass up. There is also a National conference for the company Altisource starting this coming up Monday in Nashville, TN. I may make the 3 hour drive and check in on them as well. While out servicing our properties, I have noticed numerous Altisournce properties in my coverage areas. Perhaps they have a need that my teams can meet.


Any more info on the Altisource gathering? Location, times, etc...


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Details? I may make an appearance.


june 14-17 ohio convention center


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

SANTYY30 said:


> june 14-17 ohio convention center


Where is this? There is no "ohio convention center" that I can find thru Google except Columbus and looking at that centers event calander, no Safeguard convention...just a church convention the days you mentioned.


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Where is this? There is no "ohio convention center" that I can find thru Google except Columbus and looking at that centers event calander, no Safeguard convention...just a church convention the days you mentioned.


http://www.safeguardproperties.com/sitecore/content/NewSubsites/VC15_Vendors/Navigation/Attend.aspx


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

So who all went to the conference? I would've been there but my doctor told me to quit drinking koolaid.:lol:


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> So who all went to the conference? I would've been there but my doctor told me to quit drinking koolaid.:lol:


lol it was fun men, it was more about the mingling with the vendors more than a conference, sharing ideas, listening to the ones making a ton of money, u knw no bad at all


----------

